# Plow and wing set up on non-mun. dump truck



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering how contractors who sub to towns/state set up a "regular" dump truck to run a plow/wing/spreader? Do they have a hydraulic pump that runs off the fan belt or something? How much does it cost to set a truck up like this, where do you have it done?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

well it depends on the size of your truck...

most will use a central hydrolic system.

the prices vary alot....

figure 3500 or so for the hydros.

anywhere from 3k to 15k for the plow

2-5k for the spreader


you would go to an upfitter or commercial plow dealer. I would contact your truck dealer. they will point you in the right direction if they don't do it themselves.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

If I had a need I would do it on our tandem, but we have no place to run it. I was basically just wondering after seeing some pics of state plow subs online, it doesnt seem like they had front mounted pumps thogh, I will have to see if I can find the pics again.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Last tandem we had done cost 15K for front mouned pump, resovoir and solonoid valves, electronic spreader controls, mounting of our plow brackets. Municipalities have umlimited budgets.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Greeneverywhere;692108 said:


> Last tandem we had done cost 15K for front mouned pump, resovoir and solonoid valves, electronic spreader controls, mounting of our plow brackets. Municipalities have umlimited budgets.


Do you have any pics of the setup? was that frames only, or wing and plow too? can you run a setup like that all electric


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

Municipalities DO NOT have unlimited budgets. Counties in Wisconsin are conserving salt to hopefully make it through the year. Green Bay WI spends $100,000 every time they go out and plow for a storm, they have already plowed 9 times. There are counties wondering what they will do when the budget runs out.



Green everywhere;692108 said:


> Last tandem we had done cost 15K for front mounted pump, reservoir and solenoid valves, electronic spreader controls, mounting of our plow brackets. Municipalities have unlimited budgets.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll try to get some pics up soon. Sorry for the mis-understanding, our truck does not have a wing. I was trying to illustrate that it costs much more than most think for municipal type setups. 15K was only for central hydro and setting up spreader and plow. I guess you could run all electric somehow. I think the front mount pump would be easier from a maintenance perspective. For example, something goes wrong with the pump, it is very simple to replace. No crawling around on the ground, not much oil lost. Municipalities run these systems for that reason. With the pump running off the trans. it is much more difficult to replace, and there is the potential to lose more trans fluid and make more of a mess. With electric you would have to design your own system probably, especially if you were to run a plow, wing and spreader all from one power unit. You most likely would not have flexibility to run multi cylinders at the same time unless you designed some kind of priority flow circuit. You would need a big displacement pump and big electric motor because the cylinders are most likely larger on a wing than on a typical small front snow plow. Small pump and motor may work, but would be really slow.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Bula- I didn't literally mean municipalities have unlimited funds. The county I live in alone orders no less than five new single axle plow trucks per year. The way they are spec'd out with a plow, tail gate spreader, 10 foot stainless box costs over 120K each. I was merely saying that I don't know many people who would have the money to spec out a municipal setup. A small contractor like myself sometimes has problems keeping up with the cost of maintenance and spare parts for a big truck like this. Sometimes when the county or state goes over their budget here, they get bailed out with a reserve fund or rainy day fund. Most companies don't have that luxury.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

You can run a central hydro with a trans mounted pump. You just need what is called a 'hot shift pto' On our truck we have two separate central hydro systems. The hook lift is run by its own pump off the trans. It is a hot shift meaning you can shift it without stopping the truck or using a clutch, I think you could also run it engaged all the time if you were using it for a plow or spreader . The plow and spreader is run off a front pump. Everyone involved said it would be much easier to run two separate systems, as you dont want to even start with a custom designed vavle setup for all that stuff. Also easier from a maintenance perspective. If you really want a truck like you are talking about, it would most likely be cheaper to find a used on at a auction or something. The front pump is much easier like I said. I think it also costs more too. When we ordered our truck, we paid something like $2000 extra for the front frame extentions and stationary front grille and special bumper which is required for a front mount pump. Just my .02 If you need to know anything else maybe I can help. It took us almost six months to get truck, line up installation, order and receive all parts, and have everything installed. The truck body who installed all this stuff had over 150 hours for the installation.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Greeneverywhere;692461 said:


> You can run a central hydro with a trans mounted pump. You just need what is called a 'hot shift pto' On our truck we have two separate central hydro systems. The hook lift is run by its own pump off the trans. It is a hot shift meaning you can shift it without stopping the truck or using a clutch, I think you could also run it engaged all the time if you were using it for a plow or spreader . The plow and spreader is run off a front pump. Everyone involved said it would be much easier to run two separate systems, as you dont want to even start with a custom designed vavle setup for all that stuff. Also easier from a maintenance perspective. *If you really want a truck like you are talking about, it would most likely be cheaper to find a used on at a auction or something*. The front pump is much easier like I said. I think it also costs more too. When we ordered our truck, we paid something like $2000 extra for the front frame extentions and stationary front grille and special bumper which is required for a front mount pump. Just my .02 If you need to know anything else maybe I can help. It took us almost six months to get truck, line up installation, order and receive all parts, and have everything installed. The truck body who installed all this stuff had over 150 hours for the installation.


No doubt, it seems like a big project to retrofit a truck to be a plow truck. For some reason it seems to me in states like MA and NH that excavators, truckers...will have a truck set up for plowing and sub out to the state to keep that truck busy and making money in the winter. I am sure I saw pics of 'regular' dumps set up this way I just cant find them. I will search more, thanks for the good info!!!keep it comin, I love stuff like this!


----------



## LeadDogg (Oct 16, 2008)

i live in southern NH and i see more sub trucks plowing than dot on the main highways... its just easier for the state and like you said for the large companies that cant keep every truck busy all winter, it is an good source of income to make payments and keep guys working. it seems like the subs do most of the plowing and DOT comes behind them and cleans up the ramps as well as salting. most of the trucks that i see are from very large companies that run 50+ tri-axles so they set up half or so for plowing.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

LeadDogg;693121 said:


> i live in southern NH and i see more sub trucks plowing than dot on the main highways... its just easier for the state and like you said for the large companies that cant keep every truck busy all winter, it is an good source of income to make payments and keep guys working. it seems like the subs do most of the plowing and DOT comes behind them and cleans up the ramps as well as salting. most of the trucks that i see are from very large companies that run 50+ tri-axles so they set up half or so for plowing.


Are the trucks they plow with the same trucks they work in the summer? Do they have a the plow wing and sander?What is the name of the company? Thanks!


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

This set-up looks as though it would be adaptable to a non mun spec truck.

http://www.vikingcives.com/pdf/VCU/Hyd Patrol Wings.pdf


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks good. I wonder if you need a heavy front end like more than 14,600 pounds, the ones in the pics loook like they have 20k front.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Greeneverywhere;695782 said:


> Looks good. I wonder if you need a heavy front end like more than 14,600 pounds, the ones in the pics loook like they have 20k front.


I would say at least an 18 for the wing and plow, 20 is better. The town trucks here have more springs on the right side for the wing. they look funny going down the road in the summer.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Buy a used set up if you are looking for a dual purpose truck.Get one with a 4 season dump body.So in the spring and fall it only takes an hour to re and re plow and wing.Get as heavy front axle as possible and put a rubber bumper on wing side.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*If I where to...*

Back when I ran spreaders for the state(Mass Highway).I setup a triaxle dump for approx $7,500- with used gear(Live hydraulics off crankshaft,tandem pump,10 yard spreader and new ground speed controls).Add approx $3,000 for a good used wing setup.I already had the front plow and frame...
When I stopped contacting to the state the rate was $89 per hour and I averaged 250 hours per season.For me it was worth it as other work was scarce during the snow season. The rate is around $116 now with a fuel surcharge based on rack price.If the fuel goes up the state compensates for the rise in price.
Now here in NH it would not be worth the hassle as the State rate is something like $55 per hour and you have to have a wing.The state provides cutting edges but how do you make any money and pay yourself or a driver at $55 per hour?????Figure $30 per hour for fuel alone!
I just specked out a new International AWD Paystar(6 wheeler) with a dual purpose body, front 11' Rh benching wing,P/A 11' Dustpan front blade,ground speed spreader controls,on-spot chains,led strobes,electric tarp etc Cost was Aprox $58,000 for the gear and installation.The AWD Paystar was $135,000 for cab and chassis.
Hope these numbers give you some idea...


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oshkosh;701468 said:


> Back when I ran spreaders for the state(Mass Highway).I setup a triaxle dump for approx $7,500- with used gear(Live hydraulics off crankshaft,tandem pump,10 yard spreader and new ground speed controls).Add approx $3,000 for a good used wing setup.I already had the front plow and frame...
> When I stopped contacting to the state the rate was $89 per hour and I averaged 250 hours per season.For me it was worth it as other work was scarce during the snow season. The rate is around $116 now with a fuel surcharge based on rack price.If the fuel goes up the state compensates for the rise in price.
> Now here in NH it would not be worth the hassle as the State rate is something like $55 per hour and you have to have a wing.The state provides cutting edges but how do you make any money and pay yourself or a driver at $55 per hour?????Figure $30 per hour for fuel alone!
> I just specked out a new International AWD Paystar(6 wheeler) with a dual purpose body, front 11' Rh benching wing,P/A 11' Dustpan front blade,ground speed spreader controls,on-spot chains,led strobes,electric tarp etc Cost was Aprox $58,000 for the gear and installation.The AWD Paystar was $135,000 for cab and chassis.
> Hope these numbers give you some idea...


Exellent info, thanks. $55/ hour is a slap to the face for anyone trying to make a living with a truck, especially working for the state in which you pay taxes. $116 is decent, if I were in MA I would probably get signed up. That paystar would be $200 grand by the time you got it on the road, but there is wood factor in the visual of what you described are you going to order it?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Already out working..*

I speced that Paystar for a local Town(Jackson NH) as they have had a history of paying for and getting crappy plow trucks.
I drove the truck back from Tenco(Upfitter) and I have to say I dont think there is much it wont move.They seem happy with it.



nedly05;703625 said:


> Exellent info, thanks. $55/ hour is a slap to the face for anyone trying to make a living with a truck, especially working for the state in which you pay taxes. $116 is decent, if I were in MA I would probably get signed up. That paystar would be $200 grand by the time you got it on the road, but there is wood factor in the visual of what you described are you going to order it?


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

nice set up i also have been looking at the new trucks. but its just looking. hope my fwd didn't here that.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We tried....*



john mc;704671 said:


> nice set up i also have been looking at the new trucks. but its just looking. hope my fwd didn't here that.


 We actually tried to get a Quote from Oshkosh but after three attempts and not one returned phone call we went with the Paystar...
To this day we have no idea what a new Oshkosh MPT with a similar setup would cost.Guess they are making enough money with their military trucks...$200,000 was our target price as the town had been paying $135,000 for lesser trucks.Time will tell how the Paystar works out...


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

I seen some 08 paystar's and 08 freightliners up at hp fairfeild's getting upfit with wings and plow frames sweet looking trucks. I did like the looks of the freightliners a little more. but i didn't see the specs.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Our closest dealer...*



john mc;704797 said:


> I seen some 08 paystar's and 08 freightliners up at hp fairfeild's getting upfit with wings and plow frames sweet looking trucks. I did like the looks of the freightliners a little more. but i didn't see the specs.


 We are kind of in a bind as the Town wants dealer service close by..Our closest dealer for 50+ miles is a International Dealer.They would have entertained a specialty truck such as an Oshkosh with the theory that it would give them many more years of service. Unfortunately H.P Fairfield is the dealer rep for Oshkosh in our area and they are the ones who dropped the ball on us getting a quote from Oshkosh(After three months time).
Because of Fairfields lack of service to the town and others they lost our $60,000 upfit...Plus several other sales from local towns that I personally know of...Not the same company after they where bought out....
I do like the nose on the Freightliner as it looks like it would have better visibility.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oshkosh;704772 said:


> We actually tried to get a Quote from Oshkosh but after three attempts and not one returned phone call we went with the Paystar...
> To this day we have no idea what a new Oshkosh MPT with a similar setup would cost.Guess they are making enough money with their military trucks...$200,000 was our target price as the town had been paying $135,000 for lesser trucks.Time will tell how the Paystar works out...


Do you own the paystar yourself, or does the town own it? that is a sweeeeeet truck, do you have any pics of it all set up?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Town truck...*



nedly05;706317 said:


> Do you own the paystar yourself, or does the town own it? that is a sweeeeeet truck, do you have any pics of it all set up?


 Oh No not mine, A local town truck.... "I" could never make any money with an $200,000 investment in one truck plowing,The truck would never live long enough lol ...
As far as being set up, see above.The last time I saw the truck it was coverd in salt dust/road grime as the town has no heated storage and washing the truck doesnt happen all that often......


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Central Hydro system*

Just had one installed on a new dump truck by E.M. Kutz in Reading P.A. Full system that would also handle a plow. I just had them do a stainless spreader was $10,000. They did an excellent job. I live in MD but could find no one who would or could have done this quality of work. I was glad to drive 2.5 hrs. They have two shops and a very large inventory of plows,spreaders you name it.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear the issues getting any info on an Oshkosh MPT. I think you would have been able to set one up for close to the same price as the International. Did you try contacting Oshkosh inside sales?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We did...*



Turkey;711648 said:


> Sorry to hear the issues getting any info on an Oshkosh MPT. I think you would have been able to set one up for close to the same price as the International. Did you try contacting Oshkosh inside sales?


 I did try a couple of times but was reffered to our local dealer....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We did...*



Turkey;711648 said:


> Sorry to hear the issues getting any info on an Oshkosh MPT. I think you would have been able to set one up for close to the same price as the International. Did you try contacting Oshkosh inside sales?


 I had emailed Oshkosh sales from the website and they referred me to our local dealer. Honestly if the dealer we would have to work with was the one that couldn't be bothered with getting us a quote we wouldn't have been happy ....Wasnt a good indication of what service would have been like.
It is too bad as I Personally owned a large P Series for five years and absolutely loved the truck...


----------

